# WoW Signatur bei Buffed



## Aerona (20. November 2008)

Sry weis jetz nich genau obs hier rein passt aber ich hab jetz neulich mal versucht mir ne Visitenkarte von meinem Char in BBCode in die Signatur zu basteln was aber nich ging weil "dynamische seiten in Imagetags verboten sind". Hab ich irgendwas übersehn?


----------



## spectrumizer (20. November 2008)

Ja, die Suchfunktion. Das Thema gabs gestern schon: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=76970&hl=


----------



## Aerona (20. November 2008)

Ups die SuFu hab ich bei dem Thema irgendwie verpennt -.- sry^^


----------



## Fließendes Blut (20. November 2008)

dumme frage aber wo kann man sich éine visitenkarte erstellen??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (20. November 2008)

Fließendes schrieb:


> dumme frage aber wo kann man sich éine visitenkarte erstellen???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf den entsprechenden Char in deinem MyBuffed Profil klicken und dann auf den Reiter "Visitenkarten" klicken. Da gibt es dann mehrere zur Auswahl.


----------



## Semetor (20. November 2008)

Dann könnte man das hier auch schließen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexenshadow (20. November 2008)

/close  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. November 2008)

hexenshadow schrieb:


> /close
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und dafür meldet sich der Hexenshatten an...melden würde reichen...was ich jetzt auch mache.


----------



## Lillyan (20. November 2008)

Eins würde mich mal interessieren: Warum spamt man einen Thread mit "/close" voll, nur weil die Frage beantwortet wurde? Kann man den Thread nicht einfach in Ruhe lassen, falls irgendwann mal Folgefragen kommen sollten? Antworten bitte per PN.


----------

